# Slide out on campers (pros and cons)



## prospector (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been looking at some campers with slide outs and have never had one.  I think the pros are obvious, but what are the cons?  Are there any major maintenance issues or negatives to a slide out?  What do you need to look for when looking at a used one?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jul 16, 2009)

I think the pros outweigh the negatives, IMHO. Slides add more weight, and things to go wrong. And, in some cases, limit access to the interior of the RV when not extended. I have heard of some who have had leak issues, although I have not had any. I've burned-out a couple of slide-out motors, and had one that would not come in straight.

If you like to do a lot of boondocking, the slides use-up a lot of power to extend and retract.

All in all, I don't think I'd have another rv without a slide. They make the units much more liveable, without adding a lot of extra length.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bob gave a good view.  Several of my friends have campers with slides and they have all had one little problem or another with them.  Motor burn out is the biggest problem and they can leak.  But they don't leak any worst than campers without them.  I don't care for them myself, I have a 31 ft. airstream.  Airstream makes slide outs now so they must not be a bad thing.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 17, 2009)

The cons? The dang kids getting up before you, and having a laugh by sliding it back in... while you're still sleeping. Mine would.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 17, 2009)

I love'm.Creates a lot more room.


----------



## prospector (Jul 21, 2009)

*Slide outs*

Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## walters (Jul 22, 2009)

*campers*

i would not own another camper without a slide, i have owned 3 campers now with slides and no problems, there is also 4 in my family no poblems, no leaks, no bad motors,
and one of them in my family is a 92 model, never had motor replaced and never leaked. some say they make a camper heavier but i have a 29foot fifth wheel with super slide and it weighs only 5600 pds dry, just my 2 cents


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a 2004 Crossroads Cruiser with a large slideout in the main part. It slides the couch and the dinette out about 3 1/2 feet. Makes a huge difference with the extra room.
I have never had any problems with it in the 5 years I have had it. No motor issue's, no leaks.
I do lube the slide rails and teeth fairly regular and had an self retracting awning installed over it when I bought the Trailer.

The only down side to mine is that the whole slide is ahead of the axles so it did increase the tongue weight a little more than the average TT.
My trailer is 6014 pounds dry wieght (Empty) with 1110 pounds of that being tongue weight. 

Not a huge problem, but something to keep in mind, depending on what you will use for a pull vehicle.


----------

